# Costco FIRMAN H07552 First Report



## gapi (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi People. My first post and generator.

First about me, I'm a skilled multi-craft industrial maintenance technician since 1983 to date. Basic electrical, machinist, welder, high speed production machinery setup and trouble shooter. You haven't lived until you seen a can filler running Budweiser @2150 cans per minute.

No I cannot fork over for a Honda sorry. And yes I believe the Firman is a Chinese clone of sorts. I see a Honda when I look the engine over. So for whats its worth you guys will be getting all the good and bad I experience with this unit. A few dollars under 700 OTD.
This will be for the house during outages and a breaker was added with a manual interlock installed. Wiring is AWG 8 Romex inside and 8AWG SOOW outside. I put a water proof box with a thick firm rubber gasket onto joist and use the HNEMA 14-50 terminals. A female into the box and male into the generator. Total footage is 70 feet from generator to breaker. The breaker is a 50A because a 30A would not take the 8AWG. There were no 40's on the shelf. So the breaker on the generator will be in charge of this for now.

I put a spoon of oil in the cylinder before firing it up and got minimal glitter in the oil after a 20 minute run and changed it out. Ran Mobil1 at the recommended 10w30 for an hour varying the loaf from 1/4 to 1/2 to heat cycle the windings and the oil came out clean.

Its under my covered Deck and my db meter standing on the exhaust side is 94db. They didn't clone that eh?

Before I purchased I sampled customer service. No hold time or foreign personnel as they are in Arkansas. I read a post here from 2012 about a guy wanting valve clearance specs so I asked and he looked them up and gave them to me.
The warranty is 1st year parts and labor and lifetime parts. Lifetime eh? The companies life time until they change their name or go under but I'm roiling the dice. Heck Now that I have one I may never have a other power outage!
The owners pdf has blow ups of the generator with every part shown and numbered.

Wish me luck


----------

